# Slipper damage...



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Inspired by another thread on SF, we have plenty of shoe damage but no slipper damage (AFAIK)!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice...and a great idea for a thread!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Eagle.

I'm sure there must be plenty of gents with nice slippers, motifs and all. Let's see them.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, I'll play -

https://imageshack.us

(they're a bit of a richer/more saturated green in real life but I couldn't photo them well enough)


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed, suede rather than velvet I presume?

I'm thinking of a suede pair myself.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

Both are very nice. jjl - are the Trickers a special order?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Eustace Tilley said:


> Both are very nice. jjl - are the Trickers a special order?


Although Tricker's catalogue suggests they are, I bought mine from the Jermyn St. store and they had plenty of stock. Plain (black, green, blue - there may have been other colours) or with various motifs.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Latest additions:


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*Church's Sovereign in wine velvet ...*

....when they still enjoyed the quilted lining (Christmas 02). This pic from Christmas 06. Yes, they tend only to be worn in the festive season!


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

Beautiful slippers, Gents! I love the colour of the current Tricker's linings. So rich and creamy. I have the fleur-de-lys in black velvet and gold/red motif.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I never have worn slippers but I might consider something like these. I would be nice instead of walking on cold tile floors


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*Check out the 'Ode to....*

...the Albert Slipper' on Trad Forum (in case you haven't seen it).


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Brideshead said:


> ...the Albert Slipper' on Trad Forum (in case you haven't seen it).


Thanks for the heads up! Here's a link https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=79104


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Brideshead said:


> ....when they still enjoyed the quilted lining (Christmas 02). This pic from Christmas 06. Yes, they tend only to be worn in the festive season!


Hey that looks like my cat - Countess Tilley. I did not know she was on vacation in England.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

SuitUP said:


> Hey that looks like my cat - Countess Tilley. I did not know she was on vacation in England.


He (Sithee Perkinwarbecke - or Trotsky to us) gets a bit sensitive about being thought a girl! I am sure he would love to meet the Countess!


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

SuitUP said:


> Hey that looks like my cat - Countess Tilley. I did not know she was on vacation in England.


Whoops! Pic has disappeared










I have just had a single use camera developed and found this pic of my modest slipper collection from earlier this year, to which I have just added a pair of Tricker's 'feathers' or PoW on black velvet (not shown of course).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Very, very nice. Your must look forward to arriving home and slipping your feet into the evenings selection, from your collection. Even as they just sit on that chest, those slippers look positively inviting!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^ Very, very nice. Your must look forward to arriving home and slipping your feet into the evenings selection, from your collection. Even as they just sit on that chest, those slippers look positively inviting!


+1

That's a fine collection you have.

I recently added this pair myself:


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Who has some Stubbs & Woottons to show us?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


>


I'm not sure about some of the others on this thread, but these look fantastic JJL. They might almost convert me to slippers. A great buy.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Rossini said:


> I'm not sure about some of the others on this thread, but these look fantastic JJL. They might almost convert me to slippers. A great buy.


Thanks. I fancy another pair of plain navy but this time with a quilted lining (the Cleverley's I posted were a present for my father). Tricker's don't offer a quilted version AFAIK so Bowhill & Elliott will be just the ticket.

I will admit though, the leather lined Tricker's don't look as 'old manish' :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I just have a pair of Church's "Jason" slippers in black pig skin, leather lined but they don't look pretty like these offerings!

I am not really a slipper man but I can feel a conversion coming on!


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

jjl5000 said:


> Thanks. I fancy another pair of plain navy but this time with a quilted lining (the Cleverley's I posted were a present for my father). Tricker's don't offer a quilted version AFAIK so Bowhill & Elliott will be just the ticket.
> 
> I will admit though, the leather lined Tricker's don't look as 'old manish' :icon_smile_big:


I think you will find Trickers do offer a quilt lining, give David at the jermyn street shop a call.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

shoemaker said:


> I think you will find Trickers do offer a quilt lining, give David at the jermyn street shop a call.


Thanks for the heads up. I will likely call in the Jermyn St store when next in London.


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Brideshead said:


> Whoops! Pic has disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection, a pair with family crest or monogram would make it complete!!!


----------



## tazmaniac (Apr 27, 2007)

from Shipton France:


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thank you, gentlemen....*

...for all the kind words.

Just for the record they are (back row) Church's Hercules in black (now discontinued?) and Church's Ajax 03 in brown. Tricker's Fleur-de-lys and Church's Sovereign.

I have added another pair of Tricker's, the Prince of Wales. No pic at the moment but this Tricker's photo shows them along with some other tasty little numbers!










Some monogrammed slippers would be very nice but my priority on the slippers front is still for an evening pump in calf with flat bow.....


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

tazmaniac and jjl - lovely slippers. I have never seen a tassel pair before.

I like a quilted lining. They feel more comfortable and snug in cooler weather. Perhaps not so durable as leather? I'm not too hard on my footwear anyway.

jjl what lining do the new Church's have?


----------



## misch.chief (Feb 21, 2008)

blimey! I'm not sure if I'm old enough for such stylish slippers!!!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Brideshead said:


> tazmaniac and jjl - lovely slippers. I have never seen a tassel pair before.
> 
> I like a quilted lining. They feel more comfortable and snug in cooler weather. Perhaps not so durable as leather? I'm not too hard on my footwear anyway.
> 
> jjl what lining do the new Church's have?


I haven't worn them yet. I just go and check...

...they have a leather half sock and the remaining insole appears to be linen.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

jjl5000 said:


> +1
> 
> That's a fine collection you have.
> 
> I recently added this pair myself:


Will you wear these slippers during the summer season?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

indylion said:


> Will you wear these slippers during the summer season?


Yes.

The quilted version may be a little too warm (others will be better placed to confirm). I find the padded leather insole & leather lining of my Tricker's can be a bit much on a warm evening.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

indylion said:


> Will you wear these slippers during the summer season?


Is that a ducal coronet?


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*The slipper in summer*

I do put my stag's head Church's with the quilted lining away around end of March and launch them again in October. All others I would and indeed do wear in summer. On a summer's evening a light cotton shirt, cotton trousers and a pair of Albert slippers worn with very fine cotton socks - lovely!

Having said that I do find that wearing them without socks in warm weather is not especially comfortable as they tend to 'stick' to your feet a bit. So in very warm weather it is normally a pair of backless suede Church's with my night attire - or the natural suede lined Hercules.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

jjl5000 said:


> Yes.
> 
> The quilted version may be a little too warm (others will be better placed to confirm). I find the padded leather insole & leather lining of my Tricker's can be a bit much on a warm evening.


Have you seen the RLPL ad showing black (unpadded) slippers with yellow linen trousers?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

indylion said:


> Have you seen the RLPL ad showing black (unpadded) slippers with yellow linen trousers?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Can someone explain why these kinds of threads contain the word "damage" in the titles? Is saying one's footwear is "damaged" just an excuse to show off one's slippers to others? I think I'd like to contribute soon...


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

here are some George Cleverley's.....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> Can someone explain why these kinds of threads contain the word "damage" in the titles? Is saying one's footwear is "damaged" just an excuse to show off one's slippers to others? I think I'd like to contribute soon...


It is a reference to the price paid, methinks!


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice Houseshoes (slippers), The Rakes crest pair appear to have a more elegant toe shape, is this the new last Cleverley's are using for their slippers?


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

shoemaker said:


> Nice Houseshoes (slippers), The Rakes crest pair appear to have a more elegant toe shape, is this the new last Cleverley's are using for their slippers?


Yes this is the new Cleverley last. Their slipper range has really grown over the past 12+months. The rakes design is currently available at duncan quinn locations in the United States. www.duncanquinn.com

I was just in the duncan quinn store in New York and they had several designs there of Cleverley slippers.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> It is a reference to the price paid, methinks!


Thanks Eagle


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Purple Label travel slippers and Bat:


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

kelliw said:


> Yes this is the new Cleverley last. Their slipper range has really grown over the past 12+months. The rakes design is currently available at duncan quinn locations in the United States. www.duncanquinn.com
> 
> I was just in the duncan quinn store in New York and they had several designs there of Cleverley slippers.


Kelliw,

The crest on the Rakes slippers is amazing. It looks like wire embroidery rather than thread. Is that correct? I got these from Del Toro. Nice but the wire embroidery on yours is exceptional.


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

Adagio said:


> Kelliw,
> 
> The crest on the Rakes slippers is amazing. It looks like wire embroidery rather than thread. Is that correct? I got these from Del Toro. Nice but the wire embroidery on yours is exceptional.


Adagio,

Yes the thread is wire embroidery. I actually have several pairs with different colored wire embroidery and different colored silks thread. Love them!


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got some Del Toros. I was thinking about having Vibram zip soles and heel taps added so that I can wear them outside with confidence. Do you guys wear your Albert slippers outside?


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

The Louche said:


> I just got some Del Toros. I was thinking about having Vibram zip soles and heel taps added so that I can wear them outside with confidence. Do you guys wear your Albert slippers outside?


Once, I accidentally wore mine onto the deck (in the rain).


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

So are the slippers from Shipton France actually made in France? I can't tell because the Web site is all in French.


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> So are the slippers from Shipton France actually made in France? I can't tell because the Web site is all in French.


No, they are made by Bowhill & Elliott in england.


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Just got these today. Hackett. Nice eh?


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

Adagio said:


> Just got these today. Hackett. Nice eh?


Exquisite! A bit hard to match up with things? Some olive cords perhaps?


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Brideshead said:


> Exquisite! A bit hard to match up with things? Some olive cords perhaps?


Virtually impossible. My son suggested my red moleskins, which everyone in my house thinks are hideous! I'm not worried though, they're strictly for "in-house" wear.


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice Houseshoes Adagio,
Would appreciate a pic of the soles to see the markings.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

*Broadland Slippers*

I had been aware of Broadland for some time, when I finally decided to purchase a pair as a gift for a family member. When they arrived, I was delighted with the results and decided I would order a few pairs for myself.

The website doesn't do justice to the array of options and colours available and I'm glad I decided to call and speak with Mike & Shaun before placing an order. The chaps are not only knowledgeable and enthusiastic about their product, they were a delight to deal with; guiding me through all the various MTO options before placing the order. The first issue they addressed was fit. I have a slightly wider foot and their standard offerings are made in E width. Not a problem as I discovered they also have F width lasts.

I decided firstly on a pair of navy velvet with a blue quilted lining and navy Braid. In itself, not unusual except for the crown, which I wanted scaled down so as to be positioned on the throat. The second pair were to be black suede with a red leather lining and full length leather sock. They feature a different crown which was sourced from Broadlands archives and is amongst many additional motifs available...
































































A third pair are now in the works. This time a different last, purple velvet uppers and black leather lining.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

Outstanding stuff and glad to see a fellow Broadland convert!!

Looking forward to pictures of the third pair in due course 

Thanks for sharing,

Chris.


----------



## Oviatt (Jan 29, 2007)

I had some made several years ago at the custom shoe store in the Penninsula in Hong Kong with my monogram in Chinese characters--a great memento of Hong Kong!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Another pair from Broadland:



















The purple is certainly a lot brighter than I anticipated and unlikely to go unnoticed as a result! This time with a full leather lining and sock as well as a leather binding rather than the usual braid. I also opted to have these made on one of Broadland's more pointed round toe lasts.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

jjl5000 said:


> Another pair from Broadland:


While I don't quite feel the need to add a fourth item to my list, "I don't wear slippers", I have to admit that if I WAS going to get a pair of slippers, it would be these. They certainly are noticeable. 

Andy B.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Cleverley navy cashmere...



















I'm pretty sure these are made by Broadlands. I didn't buy direct from Cleverley as I picked these up for a fraction of the RRP on eBay.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

My contribution...


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Awesome!

I love those Barkers. Can I ask where you purchased them? Did you visit the factory shop by any chance?


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

jjl5000 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I love those Barkers. Can I ask where you purchased them? Did you visit the factory shop by any chance?


Earls Barton is a very welcoming and happy place...


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Pengranger said:


> Earls Barton is a very welcoming and happy place...


It would appear so :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*Tricker's*

A year or so ago my Tricker's POW slippers, although hardly worn, were beginning to worry me. The gold wire of the decoration on one slipper was starting pull away from the velvet. I rang Tricker's and asked for their advice about repair. They invited me to drop them in next time I was in Jermyn Street and so I did. The assistant looked at them, went out the back and returned with a new pair which he gave me with the compliments of Tricker's. He said he would send the older pair back to the factory for their comments. Although little worn they were probably three years old and I believe Tricker's response was fantastic.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Nicely resurrected (the thread) and a great result from Tricker's. My first pair of Albert's are my plain navy Tricker's and they have served me well, although the soles are completely worn out...

I wonder if they'd swap them for a new pair


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

jjl5000 said:


> Nicely resurrected (the thread) and a great result from Tricker's. My first pair of Albert's are my plain navy Tricker's and they have served me well, although the soles are completely worn out...
> 
> I wonder if they'd swap them for a new pair


Might be worth a try. With your extensive collection I'm surprised that any would wear out...


----------

